# Heinz Baer and his machines



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2011)

Along the lines to my previous threads, this one will focus on Heinz Baer quite possibly the best German pilot during WWII. Pics came from several sources: Lucky13's thread "13s...", "Hitler's Luftwaffe" by Bill Gunston and the Osprey series of books with John Weal, Eric Mombeek and others.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great pictures, what a awsome pilot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2011)

Great pictures.

Heinz to me was the best Luftwaffe pilot of WW2 and one of my favorites. A shame that he died in a plane crash in 1957.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2011)

Njaco, non-airplane guy here, "cut-away" rudder? Is that the long "pipe" sticking out at the bottom of the tail section? "rudder"? Does it "steer" the jet exhaust?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Njaco, non-airplane guy here, "cut-away" rudder? Is that the long "pipe" sticking out at the bottom of the tail section? "rudder"? Does it "steer" the jet exhaust?



With "cut-away" rudder they are talking about how they cut away part of the rudder because of the rocket exhaust, and no it does "steer" the jet exhaust. Compare the different pictures of the Me 262 above to see the "cut-away" part.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2011)

Alder, thanks now that you explained it is is, of course, obvious. Then, what is that "pipe"? Could it possibly be a tail hook for carrier landings? and the rocket a JATO in lieu of a catapult?
My very first post on this forum was for help IDing a marine ME-262


----------



## TimEwers (Jan 20, 2011)

Whish I had seen this thread before painting my 190 as they got the tail part wrong on the Painting instruction sheet should be white instead of the same colour as the rest of the tail.

Oh well Live and learn.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike, they added a rocket assist to the Me 262 in the hopes that take-off would be a bit quicker and not so long - the Achilles heel of the 262.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

Njaco- That part I do understand and also as I recall the actual engines were angled upward so the jet exhaust hit the runways causing all kinds of problems. Just trying to figure out what that pipe sticking out the back is? Looks like a tailhook


----------



## drgondog (Jan 21, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Njaco- That part I do understand and also as I recall the actual engines were angled upward so the jet exhaust hit the runways causing all kinds of problems. Just trying to figure out what that pipe sticking out the back is? Looks like a tailhook



Isn't that the rocket exhaust..


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

Seems like a pretty small diameter tube to me, and could that tube withstand the forces necessary to push the entire ME-262. Wouldn't the rocket have to be within the fuselage along the centerline? Which is why the rudder was cut out?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a section of the Walter HWK 509 motor similar to what was used. If I understand correctly, the actual thrust tube was inside the fuselage with the nozzle exiting where the tail section was clipped off. The tune underneath is a fuel dump, #14 in the section.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Crimea, I appreciate your answer. Sure looked like a tail hook


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jet and prop 1991.

.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got a book on the 262 and it talks about the rocket powered 262. Reportedly from a standing start to 36,000 feet it took 4 1/2 minutes to climb. Increadable I say, if its true.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2011)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent article Snautzer.....for those interested the second image on page 1 of the jet and prop article is actually Red 23 not Red 13.

found this on the internet today....taken in the MTO when Bar was Kdr. of I/JG77 was captioned as taken in Russia.....wrong!


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2014)

ME 262 A-1a - W.Nr.110956 Possibly flown by Heinz Bär. Captured at Lechfeld on 29th April 1945, coded "White 17" and "White S" for Schulmaschine (a trainer or schooling plane). credit: "Me262, The Production Log" by Dan O'Connell [Classic, 2005]

.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)

Good shots Chris.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Heinrich Bär | Revolvy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)

Interesting shot of antenna in Post#21, not at all neat and tidy looking


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------

